

Ask HN: What free things have you found this week? - thethinker1032

Hey HN,<p>I was curious. What free things have you found&#x2F;received this week and how did you get them? This can be anything at all(ebooks,tshirts,etc.)
======
Lorenzo45
There was a relevant post about free ebooks recently and this link came up:
[http://hackershelf.com/](http://hackershelf.com/)

